# Where's the 17" printer update?



## Hjoal (Dec 2, 2012)

Ever since Pro-1 was announced, I've been waiting for a 17" version with a full arsenal of 12 Lucia EX ink cartridges to update my dye-based i9950. But the latest update is only printers 24" and up. So there's only the aging ipf5100 as far as I can tell.

Is there any hope we'll get a 17" update in the foreseeable future? I don't want to go with Epson since I print only intermittently, and have heard way too many horror stories about clogging.


----------

